# Small Industrial Engine Sound



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

This topic was discussed in 2008, however the unit which the sound card was intalled into was a Galloping Goose. I was wondering if any of you ever did an install for sound into one of the tiny Accucraft Industrial engines like the Plymouth and the Whitcomb? I have included a video of the engines which are a little too quiet for me and would like to see some info of anyone's install into these engines. The space is very limited and I turned over the engines to show that. Thank you for any help or pics. (bird sounds are real)
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfwPEwjN41o*
All the best,
Peter.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Not one of those, but I put a MyLocoSound board, batteries, and throttle circuit in the hood of a Bachmann Davenport. Not much room in there, either. I used the flat speaker out of one of those audio greeting cards. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Where there is a will, there is a way. DCC motor and sound decoder, 2 interior lights and FOUR speakers in the ceiling... nothing visible... Zimo HO decoder.


Often these smaller engines will run on an HO decoder, the decoder you use looked pretty big. 











Decoder under the seat









Four 1" speakers in sealed enclosure.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you Kevin and Greg. I now have a starting point. Appreciate your input. Nice little railbus by the way. All the best, Peter.


----------

